# Another Aluminum Pen



## bluwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

After the first try with the triple start tap and die I figured I try another one in aluminum. I made all the parts for this one except the clip. I think I'm going back to acrylics for a while after this one:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Katsin (Apr 29, 2011)

Impressive. I bet that one is a keeper.


----------



## Manny (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice! What did you use to notch the recess for the clip? 
I've tried dremel and file and still can't get it to look perfect.


Manny


----------



## skiprat (Apr 29, 2011)

That is extremely slick!!!   VERY well done!!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool pen! Nice workmanship.


----------



## dgelnett (Apr 29, 2011)

That is really nice.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW!!   There is alot of impressive stuff showing up after that last triple start buy!

This is my favorite of those!   NICE!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 29, 2011)

VERY nice, I want to do one. What type of aluminum did you use? the stuff I tried one time just left chatter marks no matter what I did.
The triple thread tap that everyone is talking about, does it come with all the taps needed or are there other components needed?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 29, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> I think I'm going back to acrylics for a while after this one:biggrin:



WHY???  I'd be proud as a new daddy with that one.. :biggrin:


----------



## Manny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> VERY nice, I want to do one. What type of aluminum did you use? the stuff I tried one time just left chatter marks no matter what I did.
> The triple thread tap that everyone is talking about, does it come with all the taps needed or are there other components needed?



Just a tap and die for the cap to join the body.

Tap is used to thread the inside of the cap. 
Die is used to thread the outside of the pen body just above the nib. 

All other threading is done as you prefer. 

Did you slow the lathe down? I found that excessive speed with alum caused real bad chatter for me. I think there is a chart somewhere that shows the theoretical proper speed. I will hunt for it. Alum Experts please chime in. (cough) Johnnycnc (cough) Skiprat (cough) Butch and all the others.  

Manny


----------



## skiprat (Apr 29, 2011)

The more I look at this pen, the more I think you should have kept it quiet.    Why???  Cos then you could have submitted it to the PMG for possible acceptance.

The quality of workmanship that is being shown recently by you and other relative new guys is inspiring, even to the guys that have been doing it for a while. :wink:

Again, very well done.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pen Mike...


----------



## mredburn (Apr 29, 2011)

skiprat said:


> The more I look at this pen, the more I think you should have kept it quiet.  Why??? Cos then you could have submitted it to the PMG for possible acceptance.
> 
> The quality of workmanship that is being shown recently by you and other relative new guys is inspiring, even to the guys that have been doing it for a while. :wink:
> 
> Again, very well done.


 

Have you looked on the gallery Page Skip, Next to Seamus and Below Toni"s:biggrin:
http://penmakersguild.com/browse.php AKA Mike Roux


Dang Mike I think your Pictures are getting better also...................


----------



## skiprat (Apr 29, 2011)

Ooops!!!  :redface:


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Manny said:


> Nice! What did you use to notch the recess for the clip?
> I've tried dremel and file and still can't get it to look perfect.
> 
> I used to do it that way too. But like you, it was never quite the way I wanted. I built a bracket to hold my laminate trimmer (small router) on my toolpost and used an 1/8" router bit. 3/16" would have been perfect but I couldn't walk in and buy one So I cut an 1/8" slot then raised the setup a 1/16" and made another pass.
> ...


 


Ruby pen turning said:


> VERY nice, I want to do one. What type of aluminum did you use? the stuff I tried one time just left chatter marks no matter what I did.
> The triple thread tap that everyone is talking about, does it come with all the taps needed or are there other components needed?


 
Manny answered your other questions about the taps and dies. The only thing I'll add to that is that Skiprat's (Steven) suggestion that something like an M12x1.75 tap and die will give you very good results if you don't have the triple start set up. I made a couple with that to get into this and I thought it worked quite well.

As for the aluminum, I used 6061-T6.

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> bluwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going back to acrylics for a while after this one:biggrin:
> ...


 
Because I'm lazy and acrylics are a lot easier to work with:wink:

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Dang Mike I think your Pictures are getting better also...................


 
Thanks to Picasa 3 they have improved a little. The actual photography still needs a lot of improvement.

Mike


----------



## Mapster (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Mike, that is a great pen. I will have to come by and see it in person sometime. I love the nib section and how clean the threads are. I don't blame you for going back to acrylic, but maybe you should try a mix of lets say..... corian with aluminum accents. Try mixing materials and see how it looks, could be cool, kind of like your peek hole pen that had acrylic underneath.


----------



## wizard (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful pen!!! Inspirational!!


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Mapster said:


> Hey Mike, that is a great pen. I will have to come by and see it in person sometime. I love the nib section and how clean the threads are. I don't blame you for going back to acrylic, but maybe you should try a mix of lets say..... corian with aluminum accents. Try mixing materials and see how it looks, could be cool, kind of like your peek hole pen that had acrylic underneath.


 
Marshal you know you're welcome any time. I was actually thinking about that. Maybe an aluminum cap with an acrylic barrel. Give me a call and stop on by, show me what you've been up to. Have you made any progress getting your shop set up?

Mike


----------



## LEAP (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nicely Done


----------



## Gulfcoast (Apr 30, 2011)

--- very nicely done Mike!! ---- but you deserting aluminum? ---- Alcoa stocks will take a hit:laugh:

 Joe


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 30, 2011)

Best pen I have seen posted in quite a while, thanks for showing it!


----------



## cnirenberg (May 2, 2011)

Mike,
I can't wait to see that one in person.  Did you cut both threads with a die on the nib?


----------



## bluwolf (May 2, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> Mike,
> I can't wait to see that one in person. Did you cut both threads with a die on the nib?


 
Cris,

Yeah, I did. Of course the one is the triple start. I would have preferred for the thread into the body to be a bit finer. But I worked with what I had. I'll probably go looking for some finer one for the next one. 

Mike


----------



## BKelley (May 2, 2011)

That is one real nice pen.  I've made a couple of aluminum ones so I know what you went through.  Did you use 6061-T6 or 7075-T6.  The ones that I made were 6061, but want to try the 7075.  Thanks for sharing you wonderful work with us.

Ben


----------



## johncrane (May 2, 2011)

Great looking pen Mike!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 2, 2011)

It may just be the photo, but it looks like the lower barrel is brushed aluminum and the nib is polished? If this is correct, how did you achieve that look, if you dont mind me asking. That really does look sharp! Very nice! And If you aren't happy with it, I would be happy to trade something for it!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (May 2, 2011)

BKelley said:


> That is one real nice pen. I've made a couple of aluminum ones so I know what you went through. Did you use 6061-T6 or 7075-T6. The ones that I made were 6061, but want to try the 7075. Thanks for sharing you wonderful work with us.
> 
> Ben


 
Ben,

I used 6061-T6 although I understand 7075 works nicely also.



seamus7227 said:


> It may just be the photo, but it looks like the lower barrel is brushed aluminum and the nib is polished? If this is correct, how did you achieve that look, if you dont mind me asking. That really does look sharp! Very nice! And If you aren't happy with it, I would be happy to trade something for it!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Seamus,

The cap and lower barrel are both brushed. The nib and finial are both polished. 

The brushed finish is 400 then 600 wet/dry sandpaper with some cutting oil on it while it's spinning on the lathe. For the polished I just continue on with an old set of micromesh I just use for metal. I go up to 4000 which looks pretty good then I use Flitz metal polish.

What I would like to try is the bead blasting that someone else (I'm sorry, I forget who did it) to replace the brushed finish. I thought that had a very intersting look to it.

I've always preferred brushed to polished mainly because I like the look. But also because it hides scuffs and fingerprints much better. Although, I thought the finial and nib needed to be polished to give it some contrast.

Mike


----------



## DrPepper8412 (May 2, 2011)

Very impressive. Looks great.


----------



## BradG (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nicely done Mike


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicest thing I've seen here lately, Mike. Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad this one was brought back out of archives. I missed this one. Great example of what can be done in making a pen. Nice work Mike!


----------

